# Fiend's Embrace - IC Thread



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

The afternoon sun is already beginning its descent in the sky as you make your way into Eru Tovar. You know little of this frontier town on the edge of civilization, but a quick observation reveals that the town is people by nomadic warriors, commoners, merchants, travelers, and a few adventurers such as yourself. All told, Eru Tovar bustles with activity. Vendors vie with one another to hawk their wares, while travelers and locals clutch their money purses protectively. The smoky scent of rustic food fills the air. Lightly armored men with scimitars and tattoos marking them as Swords of the Tarkhan patrol the streets, ever vigilant in maintaining the peace and enforcing the Tarkhan's laws.

(OOC: Please role-play your character's arrival at the town, and let me know where you want to go. The appointed meeting with Arakk is at the Wyvern's Sting Inn, at sundown...judging from the sun's current position in the sky, that's about an hour from now.)


----------



## Land Outcast (May 18, 2006)

_Another day, another destiny..._ Idivien doesn't remove his hood

_With one hour for sundown the best I could do would be try and learn anything about this noble before meeting him face to face_

"And you keep your beak closed... for the time being" Idivien's voice surprisedly is not muffled by the cloth over his mouth. At the same time a soft voice and a no-nonsense tone, delaying the pronunciation over "s".

Seeing the Swords of Tarkhan, the man's hand shoots instinctively under the cloak and grasps his rapier's serpent-skin wrapped pommel... he relaxes, reminds himself that he is here for a honest work... or at least a not outright dishonest work.

Feeling the Raven's talons tighten their grip, he musters "Yes, search information about the noble". Then he strides towards the nearest inn, tavern, or shop. He will try and find out something about his new employer.

OOC: 
1) Do we arrive all together? Or do we find out who we are going to work with at the inn?
2) Gather Information +6


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 1) Do we arrive all together? Or do we find out who we are going to work with at the inn?




OOC: I had assumed that you would all arrive separately (which strains the limits of credibility, I know; assuming the five strangers just happen to arrive in town at roughly the same time is a stretch, but still, for the sake of convenience... )


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2006)

The Swords of the Tarkhan swing the heavy door open and Harval Barleybeard is momentarily blinded by the afternoon sunlight.

"'ow many days?" the dwarf croaks out.

They prod at him with their scimitars, herding him out of the stone shed he's been staying in long enough for it to smell like him for a week to come.

"Three days." They drop the dwarf's gear in a pile before him, and the dwarf checks each bit of gear before putting it on, heedless of the reactions his very hairy nude form is provoking, including causing several small children playing on this edge of Eru Tovar to burst into tears. His back is criss-crossed with lash marks and his wrists and ankles still bear welts where he was tied, spread-eagled, to the whipping posts. "Next time, maybe you won't get cute and punch the Tarkhan's own horse."

"... was drunk," is Harval's only reply. The guards snort a little to themselves, as though to suggest the dwarf being sober would be unthinkable. Finally, Harval is fully dressed. He looks from one guard to the other. "Leaving town soon, anyway."

"The Tarkhan's stablemaster will be glad to hear it."

The pair stand aside as Harval ambles down the dusty path, torn between getting a roast bit of meat from a stall or drinking his dinner at the Wyvern's Sting. In the end, he decides to do both.


----------



## Rayex (May 18, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizard Favoured Soul*

Silently walking around the streets, observing and absorbing the life of a "great, big city", Gnro carefully pulls her cowl down to hide her features. These big folk would certainly not appreciate a lizard in their street, she guess.

_So this is life in the city. I already miss the forests. Wonder where this Wyvern is though._

Mustering up courage, she slowly walks through the streets, looking for someone nice-looking, perhaps someone blind, to ask for directions.


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2006)

The tall armored elf strides down the thoroughfare shaking the trail dust from his form.

With the witch Elenora dead her pact making coven split and fled to the corners of Oerth. Aeligim's best lead, wrested from the dying breath of one of her goblin servitors, was that Sayla had flown to the Cold Marshes to attempt to restart the Brown Circle and complete her bargains with fiends. This collector's expedition would be just what Aeligim needed to enter the Marshes and get a feel for the unknown land and perhaps learn of a good guide for the area he could convince to help him track down the dangerous fiendslave and whatever minions she is gathering.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Idivien strides towards the nearest inn, tavern, or shop. He will try and find out something about his new employer.
> 
> OOC:
> 2) Gather Information +6



Idivien looks around, and notices a merchant hawking meat pies, sausages on a stick, and other hearty fare from a streetside cart. He approaches, just as a dishevelled, battered looking dwarf with thick reddish hair is walking away. The tiefling makes an inquiry, to which the merchant stops and thinks for a moment.

Idivien: Gather Information (1d20+6=21)

"Arakk, Arakk, let me see...yeah, I hard of 'im. Not from around these parts, I think he's from one of the cities way south, not sure which. He's a merchant, I guess, but he acts like some kind of nobleman. Spreads a lot of coin around, I hear. Speaking of which, that's got to be worth something to you, right?" The meat seller holds out a greasy palm, and smiles showing his filthy teeth.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Harval ambles down the dusty path, torn between getting a roast bit of meat from a stall or drinking his dinner at the Wyvern's Sting. In the end, he decides to do both.




Harval stops at a merchant's cart long enough to pick up a plate of salty, greasy meat. He wolfs it down before taking a half dozen steps away from the cart, even as a strange fellow with a dark head covering and a raven on his shoulder approaches.

Thirsty now, as always, Harval turns in the direction of the Wyvern's Sting.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Mustering up courage, Gnro slowly walks through the streets, looking for someone nice-looking, perhaps someone blind, to ask for directions.




Gnro spots an old woman seated on the step of one of the many low wooden buildings that make up Eru Tovar.  She decides to try her luck, and heads over to ask about the Wyvern's Sting.

The old woman, fortunately, is half-blind but also a bit hard of hearing.  Gnro has to shout her request three times, but finally makes herself known.

"Eh? EH? Oh, the Wyvern's Sting, sure, it's just a block thataway."  The crone points down the road. "But, what's a little girl like you want at a place like that, hmm? It's no place for kids."


----------



## Phyrrus (May 19, 2006)

Walking down the street of Eru Tovar, it took Ortak about five minutes to solve the mystery of why people grew silent and stared at him as he passed by them. At first he thought his time on the road had made him unfit to walk the street, but while he did carry the smell of the road on him, he felt it was no worse than many in the frontier town, and still a great deal better than some that roamed the street. It was not until Korto repositioned himself on his shoulder that Ortak realized that the townsfolk stared not at him, but at his familiar. Korto’s silver skin caught the fading rays of the sun and magnified them creating an aura that Ortak knew the hawk loved. While Ortak had long since embraced Boccob’s tenets of humility, Korto thrived on being seen for what he was, a sentient work of art. Ortak could only imagine how his companion’s ego would grow as time passed and the hawk became more aware of itself and its surroundings.

Stopping to wipe his brow off with his sleeve, Ortak recalled all he could of the local customs and laws of the area. While his main field of study had always been the more obscure facets of history and how magic had shaped it, all of Boccob’s followers normally could be counted on knowing a little bit on a broad range of subjects.

[sblock] Knowledge check (history) +10[/sblock]

As his mind to began to sort through the collected information within, Korto began to grow impatient of staying in the shadows of a building and _voiced_ his displeasure by readjusting once more, allowing his talons to put the slightest pressure on Ortak’s shoulder. 

Resuming his walk, as well as wondering for the thousandth time on who was truly in charge of their relationship, Ortak began scanning the wooden signs with names and pictures burned into them.

_I can’t imagine that with a name of the Wyvern’s Sting it should be too hard to find._


----------



## Land Outcast (May 19, 2006)

> "Arakk, Arakk, let me see...yeah, I hard of 'im. Not from around these parts, I think he's from one of the cities way south, not sure which. He's a merchant, I guess, but he acts like some kind of nobleman. Spreads a lot of coin around, I hear. Speaking of which, that's got to be worth something to you, right?" The meat seller holds out a greasy palm, and smiles showing his filthy teeth.




*craw* *Fatball!* *craw* *craw* the Raven spits out and descends from Idivien's shoulder to be nearer to the meat pies.

Under the cloth, the tiefling smiles.

_Worth something to me? Who does this simpleton think I am?_

First starts speaking at normal volume, but then says in a confidential tone "Sstrangers are around" And ignoring his hand leans towards the man, with hushed tones, making an effort to keep off his odd pronunciation of the "s", he adds "I hate using that stupid "s" accent, surely cooperating with the Swords is worth something to you... this Arakk being here from the south is spreading quite a bit of coin around, and the Tarkhan's interest is roused... strangers are entering the town" 

After this, he stands straight again, winks, and moves his hand to his pouch. "And I could alsso usse a pie"

OOC: Bluff +8 plus any situational modifiers


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

Phyrrus said:
			
		

> Stopping to wipe his brow off with his sleeve, Ortak recalled all he could of the local customs and laws of the area. While his main field of study had always been the more obscure facets of history and how magic had shaped it, all of Boccob’s followers normally could be counted on knowing a little bit on a broad range of subjects.
> 
> Knowledge check (history) +10



Ortak Knowledge (History) Check (1d20+10=20) 

[sblock=Ortak]Ortak recalls that the territory of the Wegwiur is a hard land, barely civilized. The Tarkhan's word is law in these parts, and the laws are simple, straightforward, and subject to change as the Tarkhan sees fit. Strangers are scrutinized constantly, with nonhumans always under threat of suspicion. The Wolf Nomads are intermittently in conflict with their distant kinsmen, the Tiger Nomads, each branch viewing themselves as the 'purer' version of the nomadic tradition. Eru Tovar originated as a simple stockade, and grew over time into the large town that it is today. The Wolf Nomads hate the forces of Iuz the Old passionately, and conduct forays and raids against his armies on a semi-regular basis. 

(OOC:  If there are more specific details you'd like to know, feel free to ask!)[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Under the cloth, the tiefling smiles.
> 
> _Worth something to me? Who does this simpleton think I am?_
> 
> ...




Idivien Bluff Check (1d20+8=22)

The vendor swallows hard as the smile melts from his face. He stammers, "One...one of the...the Swords? Forgive me, lord, I did not recognize you with...with the veil. So sorry. Allow me, I would be honored..." He quickly grabs hold of a steaming meat pie and places it gingerly in Idivien's cloth-wrapped hands. Then he grabs the handles of his cart and trundles away up the street as fast as he can.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 19, 2006)

As the cart departs, the Raven takes flight up to Idivien's shoulder.

Idivien shrugs to himself.

"Let's sseek thiss man who likess sspending coin then" The tiefling walks towards the Wyvern's Sting with a calm pace, scrutinizing each person he sees, more out of custom than of need.

When he enters the Inn, still with the pie on hand, he looks for the one who could be his employer, if he is nowhere to be seen he sits at a table.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 20, 2006)

The Wyvern's Sting is easily found, as it lies near the center of Eru Tovar, and seems to be a popular destination for locals and travellers alike for food and drink. The inn's battered sign creaks as it swings in the cool breeze; the facade of its namesake, a faded carved wyvern, snarls with menace.

Inside, the air is thick with the smoke of flaring oil lamps and a roaring corner hearth which staves off the evening's chill. The interior is loud and raucous. Fur-clad local hunters and farmers, herdsmen and traders, mix with road weary travellers, all eating and drinking, talking and laughing. The patrons crowd at the rough-hewn bar or at ramshackle tables, while a handful of waitstaff tries to keep up. There is no evidence of who in this crowd might be Arakk, or even if he is present at all.

Actions?


----------



## Land Outcast (May 20, 2006)

_Just like home_

Idivien walks up to the bar and calls out the barkeep, at the same time he leaves the pie on the table with evident disgust. The Raven descends from his shoulder and starts pecking at the meat pie.

While he waits for the barkeep to arrive next to him he entertains himself seeing how careless people is with their moneypouches; and remembers that that's nothing compared with how careless they usally are about trusting in strangers. People can lose more coin trusting the wrong people than carrying their coins in a bowl on their head.

_Bless their carelessness_

He doesn't waste his voice shouting out over the crowd to ask what he's come to ask, and when the barkeep approaches him: "Iss there anyone who might be waiting for me here?"

The crow rises his head from the pie for a second to look at the barkeep, as if daring him to say something against him being there on the bar, eating. And then returns to his pie.


----------



## Rayex (May 21, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizard Favoured Soul*

Looking around herself, carefully keeping the cowl on, the little "halfling" finds a table in a quiet corner. She'll order a glass of watered ale, carefully keeping her face in the dark, as long as possible.

_An Inn... So many people gathered in one place, and they all seem so careless._ She sigh  quietly to herself. _Well, if this is where I'm supposed to find this... Arakk? I better wait for him here._

She'll sit quietly, sipping her ale, and watch people in the commonroom, trying to learn how to better blend in.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 21, 2006)

"Oh? Three Dragon Ante? Well, you'll have to explain the rules to me, but if you don't mind a beginner playing with you ..." Harval grins wolfishly as he sits at the table with the gamblers, picking a bit of roast beast from between his teeth with a fingernail.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 21, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> While he waits for the barkeep to arrive next to him Idivien entertains himself seeing how careless people are with their moneypouches...




To Idivien's eyes, most of the locals appear to be pretty savvy, and they keep their coin purses clutched close at hand. Apparently, in an unforgiving land such as this one, the people learn to be aware of such things...perhaps they learned the hard way.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Idivien doesn't waste his voice shouting out over the crowd to ask what he's come to ask, and when the barkeep approaches him: "Iss there anyone who might be waiting for me here?"




The barkeep, a heavyset man with a bulbous red nose responds, "Well, if you mean that noble from the south, he's booked up a private room through there." The man jerks a finger over his shoulder, indicating a short hallway leading off from the main common area of the tavern.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The crow rises his head from the pie for a second to look at the barkeep, as if daring him to say something against him being there on the bar, eating. And then returns to his pie.




The barkeep spares one glance for the gluttonous raven, but that's all. Apparently, he's a bit too jaded to make a fuss over the bird.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 21, 2006)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Looking around herself, carefully keeping the cowl on, the little "halfling" finds a table in a quiet corner. She'll order a glass of watered ale, carefully keeping her face in the dark, as long as possible.
> 
> _An Inn... So many people gathered in one place, and they all seem so careless._ She sigh  quietly to herself. _Well, if this is where I'm supposed to find this... Arakk? I better wait for him here._
> 
> She'll sit quietly, sipping her ale, and watch people in the commonroom, trying to learn how to better blend in.




There doesn't seem to be such a thing as a 'quiet corner' in the Wyvern's Sting on this night, but Gnro does find a table with a short leg that wobbles badly. No one is sitting there, so she climbs into a chair and waits for one of the overloaded servers to get to her and take an order.  Meanwhile, she observes as a thin man wrapped in a cloak [Idivien], approaches the bar and speaks to the barkeep. His manner of dress marks him as a non-native traveller, much like herself.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 21, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Oh? Three Dragon Ante? Well, you'll have to explain the rules to me, but if you don't mind a beginner playing with you ..." Harval grins wolfishly as he sits at the table with the gamblers, picking a bit of roast beast from between his teeth with a fingernail.




Even as Harval sits and readies himself to take the local rubes to the cleaners (he hopes), he glances up and can't help but notice that the same skinny, cloaked fellow [Idivien] from the vendor's cart on the street is now in the Wyvern's Sting. The stranger approaches the  bar and speaks to the barkeep, while his pet bird pecks at some sort of pastry on the counter.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 21, 2006)

> To Idivien's eyes, most of the locals appear to be pretty savvy, and they keep their coin purses clutched close at hand. Apparently, in an unforgiving land such as this one, the people learn to be aware of such things...perhaps they learned the hard way.



_Then not exacltly like home_ 

Idivien nods and thanks the barkeep,
"And ssend a bottle of good wine to Mr. Arakk's room"

Then he looks at the crow and gestures him to return to his shoulder, but the pie looks far more interesting... until the tiefling says "Itss okay if you don't mind the localss... It doessn't look like they'd have qualmss about getting a free meal. Pie-filled crow" at this the Raven shoots to peck his hand but Idivien removes it from the bar at time, and the crow, offended -if a crow can be-, returns to his shoulder.

So Idivien makes his way through the tables, the smoke, and the patrons' racket. 
He finally gets to the hallway, and knocks on the door twice.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 22, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _Then not exacltly like home_
> 
> Idivien nods and thanks the barkeep,
> "And ssend a bottle of good wine to Mr. Arakk's room"



The barkeep nods brusqely, turning to other patrons. "As you like, it will be there soon."




			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> So Idivien makes his way through the tables, the smoke, and the patrons' racket.
> He finally gets to the hallway, and knocks on the door twice.



After a brief moment, the door is opened by a handsome man in his mid-forties of average height and proprtionate weight. His long black hair is tied in intricate braids, decorated in the current southern style with red and gold ribbons. He wears fashionable clothing and jewelry that hints of wealth without being ostentatious. His demeanor indicates confidence and intelligence.

In a strong voice he says, "Welcome, I am Arakk, thank you for answering my summons. Please, come in, enjoy some refreshments."

Arakk leads Idivien into the room where a table has been set up with a wide variety of food and drink. A fireplace blazes in the corner, around which have been assembled several chairs and a divan. Arakk seats himself and sips at a cup, waiting to see who else will arrive.


----------



## Rayex (May 22, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizard Favoured Soul*

Seeing the other foreign-looking man speaking to the barkeep and entering the room, Gnro takes a few minutes to work up the courage to approach the barkeep.

"I am supposed to meet somewhere here...." her voice trails of in uncertainty of how to continue. She quickly decided not to.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 22, 2006)

Through the din of the bar, Harval hears the name he had been waiting for, and glances around until he sees where it came from. Glancing at his cards, he sighs; it was a good hand, too.

"Well, boys, I thank you for this lesson, but I'm out." Folding, he nods to the other gamblers with a small nod and heads for the private room, scratching his bicep.


----------



## Voadam (May 22, 2006)

With a creak the door to the Wyvern's Sting opens and the tall elf enters, his eyes scanning the room darkly.

Brushing past the small cowled figure shrinking from the barkeep Aeligim strides up purposefully and catches the heavy-set man's eye, locking his attention. "*Where is the man called Arakk*?"


----------



## Land Outcast (May 22, 2006)

_Definetely not a fool, for sure not one to doublecross..._ 

"My pleassure Ssir, my name happenss to be Idivien" The tiefling waits for Arakk to sit, then takes a chair in front of the nobleman. His movements reveal fluid grace, and the darkness of his face is intensified by the contrast with the light from the fireplace.

He removes his hood revealing a marble-white skin, sharp factions, and two penetrating dark emerald eyes, all this framed by short raven-black hair. But he does not remove his scarf, and while staring at the fire, the Raven is looking fixedly at Arakk from the divan. 

Almost imperceptibly, Idivien unbuckes the sheath of his rapier and lets the sheathed weapon fall at his feet. _A good measure of repect is always needed_
"I ordered a bottle of wine for your room, but it lookss like you are well provided... Sso, what bringss us to ssuch a welcoming land?"


----------



## Malvoisin (May 23, 2006)

(OOC: I'm just going to NPC Ortak's arrival at the inn so we can keep things moving.)



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Seeing the other foreign-looking man speaking to the barkeep and entering the room, Gnro takes a few minutes to work up the courage to approach the barkeep.
> 
> "I am supposed to meet somewhere here...." her voice trails of in uncertainty of how to continue. She quickly decided not to.



Rather than risk a prolonged conversation with the human tavern keeper, Gnro follows the cloaked man, and proceeds down the hallway and gingerly enters Arakk's private room. "Welcome," the nobleman calls out, "you have nothing to fear from me."



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Through the din of the bar, Harval hears the name he had been waiting for, and glances around until he sees where it came from. Glancing at his cards, he sighs; it was a good hand, too.
> 
> "Well, boys, I thank you for this lesson, but I'm out." Folding, he nods to the other gamblers with a small nod and heads for the private room, scratching his bicep.



Harval follows shortly behind Gnro, ambling into the appointed meeting room. His eyes linger over the table of refreshments as Arakk bids him welcome as well.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> With a creak the door to the Wyvern's Sting opens and the tall elf enters, his eyes scanning the room darkly.
> 
> Brushing past the small cowled figure shrinking from the barkeep Aeligim strides up purposefully and catches the heavy-set man's eye, locking his attention. "*Where is the man called Arakk*?"



The barkeep spares a moment for direct eye contact, and takes Aeligim's measure. Then he abruptly states, "Down that hall, first door on the right," and points the fiend hunter in the right direction, before turning away. Aeligim strides away, following the rough looking dwarf into the room.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "My pleassure Ssir, my name happenss to be Idivien" The tiefling waits for Arakk to sit, then takes a chair in front of the nobleman. His movements reveal fluid grace, and the darkness of his face is intensified by the contrast with the light from the fireplace.
> 
> He removes his hood revealing a marble-white skin, sharp factions, and two penetrating dark emerald eyes, all this framed by short raven-black hair. But he does not remove his scarf, and while staring at the fire, the Raven is looking fixedly at Arakk from the divan.
> 
> ...



Arakk reclines in a relaxed pose, and does not give any perceptible reaction to the tiefling's removal of his hood. He casually sips his wine, nodding in approval when the rogue lowers his weapon to the floor. "Patience, friend, let's allow these others to get settled, thus, I'll not need to repeat myself. The night is young, is it not?"

Finally, a fifth person enters, looking somewhat relieved that he has found the right place. He is a thin and unassuming human with curly brown hair and green eyes, dressed simply. The most eye-catching feature of this man is the mechanical hawk of silver and iron which perches upon his shoulder.

Looking out the window at the evening sky, Arakk notes that the sun has now set completely. With a small sigh, he says, "Only five then? Well, I suppose I shouldn't be too surprised, Eru Tovar is hardly a paradise, is it?" He gives a wry smile.

Once everyone has been seated, Arakk continues, "Now then, let's get down to business..."


----------



## Malvoisin (May 23, 2006)

Arakk launches into his proposition with little preamble. "Some time ago, I purchased an antique desk at auction which had belonged to a wizard named Zarlag. While restoring it, I stumbled upon a secret drawer which contained a hauntingly rendered map fragment and a number of notes. One portion of those notes indicated that a potent magic cloak named _Fiend's Embrace_ may be hidden in a place called Cold Stones Keep. The map that accompanied these notes shows the location of this mysterious keep - it lies deep in the Cold Marshes.

"I wish to sponsor an expedition into the Marshes to follow the map to Cold Stones Keep, explore it, and determine if _Fiend's Embrace_ is still hidden within its walls. I will give you a copy of the map and relevant journal notes to aid you in your journey. I will pay full market value for the cloak if you can find it for me. I will also provide you with cold weather clothing, and any other mundane gear you deem necessary to outfit your journey. Finally, I will provide each of you with a healing potion, as a gesture of good faith. More than fair, by my estimation. So then," Arakk says with a smile, "are you interested?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 23, 2006)

"Well," Harval says, stroking his beard, mentally counting how far to go until his weregild debt is repaid, "'at depends on what 'fair market value' might mean."

He eyes the motley collection that have assembeld with them, suddenly subtracting some of the fair market value from the plus column of his internal accounting ledger.

"And where did you find this lot?"


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2006)

Aeligim's attention is caught by the name of the target item "*What is the Fiend's Embrace  reputed to do*?"


----------



## Land Outcast (May 23, 2006)

As the others enter the room, the tiefling hears their steps behind him, at the door. Playing the guessing game about who they are by the sound of their footsteps.

Once they are all sitted he surveys each one, rising an eye at the mechanical bird. Finally his gaze sets on Arakk.

-

_Magic cloak? that isn't something you see every day_

Idivien's eyes glitter... maybe because of he fire, maybe because of interest.

Hearing the dwarf ask the most necessary question in a crude way, first one thing is left for Idivien to ask, maybe more if the answer isn't as complete as he hopes.

"What wass thiss place... Cold Sstoness Keep before it became abandoned?...I assume it iss abandoned"


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2006)

Aeligim ignores the dwarf's calculating glance, his attention is wholly on Arakk and his answers.


----------



## Rayex (May 24, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizard Favoured Soul*

Thinking that this keep might hold a shrine, the possibility remote as it is, she decides to accept the task.

"I will go, sir...."


----------



## Malvoisin (May 24, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Well," Harval says, stroking his beard, mentally counting how far to go until his weregild debt is repaid, "'at depends on what 'fair market value' might mean."





			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Aeligim's attention is caught by the name of the target item "*What is the Fiend's Embrace  reputed to do*?"



Still smiling, Arakk answers, "Excellent questions, both, and the answer to the first depends on the second." Turning first to Aeligim, he says, "To be frank, I have no idea. Rumors say that the cloak was fashioned by a demon prince from the hide of a pit fiend, and offered as a gift to his lover. Zarlag's notes indicate only that it is powerful, but no further details are offered."

"As to what it's worth..." Arakk now returns his attention to Harval, "that all depends on what it does. Clearly, if the cloak is in Cold Stones Keep, and you return with it, it will need to be independently appraised of its powers and valued accordingly. I will pay your group the full value of the cloak, once its powers have been determined."




			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "And where did you find this lot?"



Arakk laughs. "This lot? Why, the same way I found you, good sir. Good advertising! Ruined keeps, inhospitable swamps, peril to be faced, treasure to be won... Adventurers always come calling for this sort of business, it's in their blood. The very fact that you all sit here before me is proof of that."



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Idivien asks, "What wass thiss place... Cold Sstoness Keep before it became abandoned?...I assume it iss abandoned"



Arakk shrugs, "Who knows, a remnant of some lost empire perhaps? I haven't seen anything in Zarlag's writings to answer that question. But, yes, it does seem that the keep is abandoned. Or, at least, it was when Zarlag visited it years ago...although his exploration was not exactly what one might call thorough."



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Thinking that this keep might hold a shrine, the possibility remote as it is, Gnro decides to accept the task.
> 
> "I will go, sir...."



"Excellent! Our first willing soul! This young lady..." Arakk's voice trails off and his eyes narrow as he leans forward to peer more carefully at Gnro's hooded face. "Hmm...there are no Wolf Nomads in this room, perhaps you might consider lowering your hood? If these others are to be your travelling companions, it won't do to try to keep a secret such as this. You are safe here."


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2006)

"*A demonically made pit fiend hide cloak. That has the potential to be a fell thing of great power. You have a reputation as a collector of obscure and rare objects who pays well for their acquisition. I am in as well. Tell me, what do you do with your collection? Do you have other objects of similar natures?*"


----------



## Land Outcast (May 24, 2006)

"The price will be fair? then I'm in too."

_A Demon Prince's cloak... I hope he doesn't take it as bad as my previous fencer took it, me keeping the findings for future greater profit_


----------



## Rayex (May 25, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizard Favoured Soul*

Long seconds pass by before her hands slowly lift to her cowl. Even more times goes by before she dares to remove the cowl on her cloak.

Looking shyly down on her feet, the youg lizardfolk priestess faintly whispers. "I.... I am Gnro... pleased to meet you...."


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

Aeligim feels that the niceties of learning about the other expedition members, mammalian or not, can wait. For now his attention is focused on Arakk, and his responses.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*A demonically made pit fiend hide cloak. That has the potential to be a fell thing of great power. You have a reputation as a collector of obscure and rare objects who pays well for their acquisition. I am in as well. Tell me, what do you do with your collection? Do you have other objects of similar natures?*"




Arakk says, "I do have quite a large number of rare items on display at my home in the Free City of Greyhawk. I found Zarlag's map and notes, in fact, when I purchased an antique desk from his estate. Few of the items in my collection have any magic associated with them, though. I certainly don't have anything like _Fiend's Embrace_, it would likely be the crown jewel of my collection."



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "The price will be fair? then I'm in too."




Arakk smiles and replies earnestly, "The price will most assuredly be fair. That makes three."

Turning to Ortak, the collector asks, "And you, sir?"

Ortak answers simply with a nod. "Yes, you have my interest as well. I will go on this expedition."



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Long seconds pass by before her hands slowly lift to her cowl. Even more times goes by before she dares to remove the cowl on her cloak.
> 
> Looking shyly down on her feet, the youg lizardfolk priestess faintly whispers. "I.... I am Gnro... pleased to meet you...."




"Pleased to meet you as well, Gnro! Yes, I suppose introductions are in order all around, aren't they? If you're going to be travelling companions on a dangerous journey, you ought to know one another's names, I should think!" Arakk makes a sweeping gesture with his hands as he speaks, then rises. "Excuse me a moment, I need to refill my glass."

As he walks to the table with the refreshments Arakk calls over his shoulder to Harval, "And what of you, good dwarf? Are you up for this quest?"


----------



## Land Outcast (May 25, 2006)

Idivien stands and bows at the others "Good evening ladss... and lady; my name happenss to be Idivien, and my sskill in detection will prove useful in the tassk at hand." As the covered man serves himself a glass of wine, he quietly adds:"Other of my sskillss could come handy in given ssituationss, but it iss to be sseen if ssuch situationss arisse"

_No, I shouldn't drink... not yet, not without the hood_

He holds to the fire's light the glass filled with the ruby drink, seemingly mesmerized by the dance of the flames turned into ruby light and projected on his pale skin.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2006)

Harval rubs his fingers across his bare scalp, scowling.

"Ah, this is going to be a bad idea, I just know it, but aye, I'm in."

He looks around at the band of misfits surrounding him and wonders what he's getting himself into.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Arakk fills his wine glass and munches momentarily on some fried potato skins, as Idivien introduces himself.

Upon hearing Harval's agreement to join the expedition, Arakk smiles and returns to his seat. "Truly outstanding! Your strength will be well served on this journey, friend, despite your reluctance."

"Well then," Arakk says as he rummages through a pouch at his side, "you'll need these won't you?" He produces several scraps of parchment and disperses them to the assembled expeditioneers. One sheet is a map of the Cold Marshes, while the others hold bits of Zarlag's writings pertaining to the sites of interest labeled on the map. Arakk adds, "I've taken the liberty of summarizing the most salient points of the wizard's journal for your convenience. I trust these documents will be invaluable to you on your journey."

Arakk sits back and sips at his wine glass, allowing the group to peruse the map and notes, and awaiting any questions they may have.

[sblock=Excerpts from Zarlag's Journal]*Cold Stones Keep:*

Zarlag writes, "In my explorations I have discovered an old ruined keep. These are always the worst kinds of landmarks since they attract foul monsters and are often haunted as well.

"Its stones are of basalt, but felt exceptionally cold to the touch. The design was very basic: high outer walls, two towers, a gatehouse, bailey, well, and two levels of above-ground chambers with a dungeon beneath. 

"I expected the dungeon to be completely flooded, but the swollen door leading down had allowed minimal seepage. There was a strong acrid odor in the air, which I considered a bad omen. I got as far as the first room before deciding to let the place moulder in peace. 

"The keep appears to be sinking into the marsh. Water from adjacent bogs fills parts of the bailey to a depth of about three inches. Years from now I wouldn't be surprised to find the entire thing under water. I pray I make it back there before then, and hope to find _Fiend's Embrace_ still hidden within."

*Ghoul Bridge:*

Zarlag writes, "This bridge was so conspicuously out of place that it demanded investigation. I spent a fortnight here with a group of dwarven stonemasons. During the first day, nearly a dozen lacedons sprang from the water and attacked us. As well as accomplished stonemasons, the dwarves were seasoned fighters and they slew the creatures with ease. The lacedon attacks continued daily, however. When not defending ourselves the dwarves and I determined that the bridge is approximately 1000 years old. 

"The dwarves say it may be the dark artifice of necromantic Ur-Flan mystics of a bygone age. The designs and decorative relief are so weathered that none of us could guess at what they originally were. What we assumed were humanoid busts along the rails were too eroded to place."

*The Hunger:*

The plant life in this region is seems strangely twisted and malevolent. Zarlag writes that a particularly powerful fiendish item, perhaps even an actual fiend, may be hidden somewhere within this tangled region. On all his attempts to explore the place, twisted hateful treants managed to turn him back.

*Lost Army:*

This large, low hill served as an encampment for a group of mercenaries that became lost in the marshes many years ago. They froze to death in their sleep, and now their spirits haunt this hill, which remains littered to this day with their ice-encrusted bodies. Zarlag avoided this area.

*The Mud Field:*

This is a miserable quagmire of bubbling mud, heated by numerous hot springs. On clear days, Zarlag notes one can just see an intriguing ring of stone menhirs in the center of the mud field, yet he has never been brave enough to enter the quagmire to investigate since the mud is infested with strange humanoid frog-like monsters.

*Potion Maker's Hovel:*

Zarlag writes, "I heard rumors from the gnolls that there was a woman many miles to the northwest of my hut who crafted potions for sale. The Cold Marshes are just about the oddest place to run a business in, so I was intrigued. After a week of travel, I arrived at her hovel.

"Within the branches of the largest tree in the area perched a multileveled hut. I had to hack my way through thick undergrowth to get to the island the tree juts from. There, I was confronted by a most unpleasant old crone. She was of-putting at first, but seemed to warm some to some well-placed flattery. Her name is Slurrozh.

"She was not much for conversation, but I learned that she is a cleric of some sort. Because the ruins and other sites adventurers come to explore are often sunk below the waters of the marsh, she sells many potions of _water breathing_ and _water walking_. I bought one myself.

"I would like to have learned more about her, but Slurrozh grew impatient with me when it became clear I wasn't all that interested in her wares. She told me to leave unless I had more things to buy. She had a look in her eye that told me that my visit was at an end one way or the other, so I took my leave."

*Zarlag's Hut:* 

This is where Zarlag lived for several years. There is mention in his notes of a barbarian named Krudin who sometimes helped with physical labor (chopping firewood, fighting off monsters, and repairing the hut) and lived nearby, although Krudin's home is not marked on the map.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 26, 2006)

Harval initially gets one of the written sheets of notes, and roughly forces it upon one of his neighbors.

"Jus' tell me who ta kill," he says, his head blushing pink but scowling, as if daring anyone to say anything.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 26, 2006)

The raven flutters from the divan to the table, like if it was actually reading the notes...

At this, Idivien turns his eyes at the table and quietly deposits the full glass on its surface (not before scenting it), he's about to get one of the pieces of parchment when the dwarf grabs it before him and almost shoves it onto his face.



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots (Harval) said:
			
		

> "Jus' tell me who ta kill,"  he says, his head blushing pink but scowling, as if daring anyone to say anything.




"Whoever opossess uss or wantss to take our prize from uss, that should ssufice... lad, whatever your name iss" -Then he takes the piece of parchment, looks at other of the notes, and adds- "More precissely: chop down ssome walking treess and repel ssome resstless dead..."

"It all dependss on how straigh our path can be... I will develop on thiss and my point of view on the information here, but I inssisst, introduce yoursselvess..."

OOC: The names in the map are unreadable, is it on purpose? (like, an old, worn out map?)


----------



## Malvoisin (May 26, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> OOC: The names in the map are unreadable, is it on purpose? (like, an old, worn out map?)




(OOC: That is the exact map graphic that appears in the source magazine, so maybe it is meant to be that hard to read.  Sorry about that. Basically, if you take each of the headings from Zarlag's journal notes, they each correspond to one of the locations on the map. Knowing that, you hopefully can make them out. Eru Tovar is down in the lower left hand corner. Cold Stones Keep is the one that is red. Hope that helps!)


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Harval initially gets one of the written sheets of notes, and roughly forces it upon one of his neighbors.
> 
> "Jus' tell me who ta kill," he says, his head blushing pink but scowling, as if daring anyone to say anything.




"*I will be sure to do so. According to this fragment . . . [Aeligim reads the Zarlag hut material] it looks like this "Krudin" might be a good source of information. I think that should be our first stop*." Aeligim reads the other fragments then peers over the map. "*Interesting map. The Hunger past the keep could be from the displacement of the cloak from the keep to out there or possibly from an associated demon that got separated. If we don't find the Cloak in the keep we might need to enter that area to gain the prize. I believe our best approach would be to take one of these tributaries leading to the old hut, then weave between the bridge and fields avoiding both hazards until we make it to the potion maker's. She might provide information as well and we might need water breathing in the keep. I can't quite make out that feature to the East of the Keep and it doesn't seem to connect up to any of the fragments. Am I missing something?*" 

Aeligim looks around at those gathered and takes their measure. "*My name is Aeligim Telrunya, I have hunted fiends and those who serve them for many years now. I am well versed in both bladecraft and the arcane arts. If word of an item such as this gets out it will attract fiendsworn like flies*."


----------



## Malvoisin (May 26, 2006)

Ortak chimes in with his own introduction. "I am Brother Ortak of Boccob, and this is my companion Korto," he indicates the odd mechanical hawk on his shoulder. "My talents lie in the realm of the arcane arts. I'm certain they will prove useful on a journey such as this one."

Turning his attention to the map and notes, he says, "I concur with you, Aeligim. Your plan seems sound to me."


----------



## Land Outcast (May 26, 2006)

Vodam (Aeligim) said:
			
		

> *I have hunted fiends and those who serve them for many years now.*




_Damn et..._

At this, Idivien fixes his deep emerald eyes on Aeligim, almost as if trying to absorb him and every movement he does just through his gaze.

_If my identity comes uncovered, better he be not far too much of a zealot with his definition of "fiend"_

When their eyes connect Idivien adds "That wass exactly what I was about to ssuggest, although I fear the bridge might be there becausse it iss the only viable way through... If we are forced to cross it, we will do so by day."

"And about the feature you didn't recognize, are you sspeaking about The Hunger?, the one further from Eru Trovar, Or maybe about The Mud Field?, alsso to the easst"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 26, 2006)

"Harval Barleybeard. If there's gold in it, so am I."


----------



## Malvoisin (May 26, 2006)

Arakk leans forward and speaks once more, "Excellent, it seems as though things are coming together nicely. Now, we must speak about your need for provisions. As I said, I will have a healing potion for each of you before you depart. I will also pay for your lodging here at the Wyvern's Sting for three nights, which will allow me time to procure the supplies you request...as well as any personal preparations you need to make. I'll certainly obtain at least one set of warm clothing for each of you, and plenty of rations. Is there anything else you'd like to request...nonmagical that is? I will obtain it for you if it is available here in Eru Tovar."


----------



## Land Outcast (May 27, 2006)

"Perfect... Healing potionss will certainly be vital, as will trail rationss for at leasst ten dayss. In the unlikely casse that this town tradess on alchemical productss, I will requessr ssome tanglefoot bagss, mighty usseful itemss. Quality weaponss would be in place, sspecially a bow." -then he looks at the other sellswords who haven't voiced their opinion on the notes and adds- "Maybe there iss ssomething you want to mention about the propossed journey"


----------



## Malvoisin (May 27, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Perfect... Healing potionss will certainly be vital, as will trail rationss for at leasst ten dayss. In the unlikely casse that this town tradess on alchemical productss, I will requessr ssome tanglefoot bagss, mighty usseful itemss. Quality weaponss would be in place, sspecially a bow." -then he looks at the other sellswords who haven't voiced their opinion on the notes and adds- "Maybe there iss ssomething you want to mention about the propossed journey"




Arakk replies, "I will see if I can find any tanglefoot bags for you, though I'm not certain whether they can be found on short notice. We shall see. As for a bow...I wasn't really planning on buying weapons for you, as I assumed that you'd have your own. My offer was really focused more on non-combat oriented gear.  As for the rations, I was thinking more along the lines of twenty days' worth...people have a propensity for becoming lost in the Marshes, I'm told. Better to be over-prepared."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 27, 2006)

"How about a boat?"

Harval's finger traces the river downstream, and then back up the next tributary, towards their destination.

"Maybe canoes so we can hump them in land until the marsh. Make better time."


----------



## Land Outcast (May 27, 2006)

> My offer was really focused more on non-combat oriented gear.




"Of coursse, but the offer was sso broad that it didn't hurt to assk." -As he hears Harval's question- "Now, that iss ssmart thinking, certainly we will find good usse to ssuch ssenssible ssuggestions in the future"

"Sso, ssomething elsse we could usse... In cold marshess inssects won't be a hazard... 
Ssome thick cloth, maybe a tent, and two canoess; if we cover the canoess with the cloth and the cloth with some dirt we can make ourselvess camouflaged moving bedss."

Idivien returns quietly to his seat, seeing that this could take longer, and more discussion on how to prepare would be in place.

"Maybe assk around if there'ss ssomeone who knowss the marshess... Would be a good addition to the group"


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Of coursse, but the offer was sso broad that it didn't hurt to assk." -As he hears Harval's question- "Now, that iss ssmart thinking, certainly we will find good usse to ssuch ssenssible ssuggestions in the future"
> 
> "Sso, ssomething elsse we could usse... In cold marshess inssects won't be a hazard...
> Ssome thick cloth, maybe a tent, and two canoess; if we cover the canoess with the cloth and the cloth with some dirt we can make ourselvess camouflaged moving bedss."
> ...




Arakk looks uncertain as he replies, "I don't think the canoe idea will be as effective as you think. The tributaries of the river are not really what one might call navigable waterways. As I understand it, they are choked with logs, moss, and the like. I'm sure I could find one or more tents for you, if you wish."

He continues, "As for a guide, I wouldn't count on finding one here in Eru Tovar. The people are suspicious and fearful of the Cold Marshes, and for good reason. It would take a huge amount of money to convince one of the locals to guide you within...more than I am willing to spend, frankly."

"Let me recap your list thus far...winter clothing, rations, tanglefoot bags, and tents.  Have I missed anything?" Arakk concludes.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 28, 2006)

"Oof, humping it through the swamp it is, then. Need some fat to seal m' boots with, then. Make 'em water-tight."


----------



## Rayex (May 28, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizardfolk Favoured Soul*

Remainig quiet while the "bigger" men talk about what they need and dont, Gnro considers: 

_If I go out there, I might find what I'm after. Or I might not. Either way, I'll learn some of the life in the wilds, adventuring.... These seems like nice enough people, and gut tells me I should trust them. _  

"Warm clothes and good shoes is all I need out there." as if suprised by herself, the young lizardfolk quickly looks down and turns a shade red.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 28, 2006)

Surprised by Gnro's comment, Idivien reminds himself

_I must be wary, I was unconscious of her prescence..._

"Clothess, tentss, water-tight bootss... that should be it then"


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2006)

Arakk gives a curt nod, as though he now considers the matter settled. "Excellent! Feel free to remain and enjoy the refreshments as long as you like. I will go and make arrangements for your lodgings. You will need only ask the barkeep for your room keys. Tomorrow, I will procure the equipment you need. All will be in readiness for your departure at dawn, the day after tomorrow. If you should need to contact me for any reason, feel free to leave word with the barkeep here at The Wyvern's Sting. Good night to all of you."

With that, Arakk drains his wine glass and with one final smile strides from the room.

(OOC: Feel free to make any final comments in-character, to conclude this meeting. Then, we will fast-forward to the morning of the departure, although I may wait until we have recruited a new fifth player to get that ball rolling....also, by that time, Voadam may have returned from his absence. In the meantime, please post to indicate what your character is doing with his/her day of downtime.)


----------



## Land Outcast (May 29, 2006)

"Good evening then" Idivien bows at Arakk, and immediately after the nobleman leaves the room, he picks up his sheathed rapier and returns it to its place on the belt.

"I'll be taking thesse with me" Idivien adds as he picks up a piece of meat and some bread along with a bottle of wine, this said, he strides towards the treshold; he stops. 

The raven joins him at this left shoulder and he resumes his walking after shooting a last emerald glance at the rest of the group reunited there.

He returns the hood to its place.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 31, 2006)

Harval nods.

"Right, then. I'm off to the tables."

True to his word, Harval spends the remaining days before the expedition gambling, drinking and trying not to get killed making extremely graphic proposition to the local horsemaidens.


----------



## Rayex (May 31, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizardfolk Favoured Soul*

Seeing both Idivien and Harval leaving, she quickly decided to do the same. "I will be in my room, if you need anything." Realizing that the two who just left had no chance of hearing this she yet again turn a shade of red. Pulling her cowl back up, she sigh to herself and leave for the room.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 1, 2006)

The morning dawns cool and crisp as the new adventuring party assembles, as instructed, outside the Wyvern's Sting. Even the earliest to arrive finds Arakk already waiting. The collector is bundled in a fur-line cloak, and his ever-present smile is fixed on his face. "Good morning, good morning!" he calls out merrily to each expeditioneer in turn.

Arakk stands before a small wagon, which contains the provisions the party had requested. He hands out rations sufficient for 21 days to each one, as well as warm clothing of heavy cotton and fur. It seems the merchant has a good eye for size, as each set of clothing appears to be a good fit for its wearer. He hands two heavy tarpaulin tents to Harval, saying, "These should help keep you warm and dry as you sleep."

"And, as promised, this token of good faith." Arakk produces several small stoppered vials, and hands one to each of the adventurers. "Good for what ails you, so I'm told." [OOC: Everyone add one potion of Cure Moderate Wounds to your character sheet please]

"So then, anything else we need to..." Arakk trails off, looking around, and notices that Ortak is missing. "Hmm, aren't we short one member of this little quest?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2006)

"Wait!"

A voice cries out in the cool morning air from down the road a ways.  There, a harried looking halfling is chugging up the road, with much huffing and puffing.  In the air above him, another raven flutters, following along noisly.  As the halfling draws up, the raven settles down on the wagon and gives Idivien's pet an inquiring caw.

Stopping to catch his breath a moment, the halfling bends over nearly double, gasping slightly.  His clothing is old and patched, and he's got a huge book strapped to his back.  His face is somewhat plain and he looks rather dull.  All of a sudden he springs upright once more.

"Sorry, sorry I'm late.  I was supposed to be here last night right?  Sorry.  There I was, walking along, minding my business, when one of these wolf people caught sight of me, and he chased me FOREVER.  Sheesh, lost a whole day trying to lose him.  But anyways, glad I caught you."

He turns to face Arrak.

"Yeah, you're the one aren't you?  Sorry I missed your meeting and all, sure I'll catch it up soon enough.  I'm a quick learner.  These must be the rest of the team."

He takes a quick glance around, to make sure none of the wolf barbarians are watching.

"Don't worry about the face.  Just a disguise, y'know?"

Then he quickly moves down the line, shaking hands with each person, whether or not they want to.

"How you doing?  Nice to meet you!  I'm Gunk by the way.  Good morning.  Nice to be working with you!"

He pauses in front of Gnro for a moment during his introductions, peering deep into her hooded cloak, and then giving her a broad wink.  When he reaches the end of the line he quickly scuttles back to Arrak, reaching up to snatch the remaining potion out of his grasp, glancing at it with a critical eye.  Then he starts poking through the warm clothing provided for Ortak.

"Bit big, isn't it?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 1, 2006)

"What does 'don't worry about the face' mean, shorty?" Harval peers at the newcomer. "And what sort of name is Gunk for a halfie?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 1, 2006)

Idivien accepts silently the clothing and the vial, storing them both in his pack... which doesn't seem modified by the extra load.

When the halfling appears hustling towards them, he rises an eyebrow inquiringly towards Arakk.

The Raven blinks repeatedly at the other's caw, but doesn't move from its spot.

"Good morning to you too..." -Idivien shakes Gunk's hand firmly... a bit too firmly perhaps, And seeing the book strapped to his back he asks quietly "A mage?"


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2006)

The halfling's raven hmphs at the other's seeming indifference, and turns up his head, speaking in a clear, human sounding voice.

"Well fine, be that way."

Gunk nods repeatedly at Idivien's question.

"Yes, yes.  Gunk, at your service, wizard for hire.  And don't mind Mortimer up there, he's just being antisocial."

He turns to face the dwarf, and stages whispers to him, pretending confidentiality.

"As I said, it's a disguise.  I'm not one of these boring fuddy duddies normally.  In real life, I'm a Balor!  Thirty feet tall with flaming eyes and teeth the size of your head!"

He smiles widely at Harval, radiating insincerity.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 1, 2006)

"I wouldn't be sso enthussiasstic about declaring mysself a fiend with our friend Aeligim here" His tone of voice implies blatantly that behind the scarf covering his mouth and chin, he is smiling.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 1, 2006)

Gunk nods at Idivien's comment with a deadpanned expression on his face.

"Thank you for that timely warning.  I did, of course, mean to say that I was a goblin, and not a Balor.  Slip of the tongue."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 2, 2006)

Harval sighs, feeling a headache already starting.

"Great, it's a traveling circus, fantastic."

He puts away the potion and adjusts his pack for the long walk ahead.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 2, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizardfolk Favoured Soul*

Thanking Arakk for the potions and provisions, she turns around and looks curiously at the newcomer. Even more so when he winks at her. 

_He saw me for who, and what I am, and didn't mind. Neither did the rest... This is looking to be a nice group to travel with. For now... _  

Her doubts about the world, the big folk, and everything non-lizardlike in general, are quick to resurface, but she keeps them to herself.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 2, 2006)

Arakk leans casually against the wagon as he sizes up the newcomer. "Not to late at all, friend, not at all. It seems that the group suddenly has need of someone with some magical aptitude, so I doubt they'll turn you away...travelling circus notwithstanding," he says, arching an eyebrow at Harval.

"I'll let your companions bring you up to speed with the details, but the long and short of it is that I'm paying you to find an artifact in a keep in the Cold Marshes. Yes, that potion is for you, no need to be grabby..."

Arakk leans over into the wagon and pulls out another set of cold weather clothing, this one more suitably sized for Gunk's small frame. "Here, try this one, I had some spares made, and you look to be of a similar size with Gnro, there." Arakk hands over the clothing, and turns to size up the five adventurers.

"Very well, then, I've done what I can for you. I wish you all the best fortune on this journey. When you return, ask for me here at the Wyvern's Sting, and we'll arrange for your payment. I'm off then!" Arakk goes back inside the inn, leaving the intrepid explorers to themselves.

After a few moments, everyone has had time to change into their new clothing. Decked out in thick shirts and pants, heavy coats, caps, and cloaks, and of course, sturdy water-proofed boots, the group members feel well protected against the chill in the air. With all preparations now made, the expedition begins.

Once outside of Eru Tovar, the journey begins simply enough with a march through the northern plains of the Wolf Nomads. There is no road, but the map is easy enough to follow at this point. The skies are a bit overcast, but there seems little threat of rain.

After walking for about two hours, the plains begin to give way to the swampland of the Cold Marshes. The terrain turns into a wetland, shrouded in chilling fog and ground mist.  In places, the soggy ground gives way to large but shallow bodies of cold water.  Heath, sedge, and stunted trees are the common vegetation.  

Here, the temperature is noticably cooler, and the group is glad for the foresight of wearing their winter clothing.  With each person's breath visible before their faces as they walk, it seems clear that exposure in this climate would turn hazardous over time.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 2, 2006)

As soon as the group gets out of sight of Eru Tovar, Gunk gives a dramatic shake of his head, and his features stretch out, sharpen, and take on a decidedly green hue.

"Oh my, that feels better!  You have no idea what it feels like to have your face squished up like that.  Well, really it doesn't feel like anything, it's just an illusion, I guess it's all in my head or something.  I still find it a relief to be my normal self again."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 2, 2006)

Harval takes the point as they press forward into increasingly marshy terrain, axe in his hand, haft leaned against his shoulder when the ground is stable enough.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 2, 2006)

Idivien had taken the change from being a Balor to being a Goblin just as another dressing for the same lie, so when he changes back...
_He was a goblin after all! This group is actually interesting_

When Gunk takes on his goblin form, the covered man emits low laughther...

Then he just stares ahead from the shadows of his hood, bow on hand, waiting, wondering when they'll find the Hut... and wether they'll find it or not, will it be self evident? or hidden out?...

When his Raven takes cover under his cloak his pondering of the future is stopped... _freaking spoiled raven..._


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 5, 2006)

The company presses deeper into the Cold Marshes for the remainder of the morning, with Harval checking the map repeatedly, doing his best to keep the group on course towards Zarlag's Hut. Still, the swamp's terrain lacks many distinguishable features, so it's difficult to say whether they're going the right direction. Every now and then, the sound of something splashing in the water, or the cry of some beast splits the cold, heavy air. But, despite these disquieting sounds, the morning is uneventful.

After stopping for the midday meal, the group proceeds on its way once more. By this time, the ever-present mist and fog has begun to grow thicker, and soon visibility is reduced to little more than five feet away. Everything beyond five feet is reduced only to vague shapes in the mist. Travel is forced to a slow walk, to avoid stumbling over roots, or blundering into hidden pools of water. Now, even with the map, it is very hard to navigate the proper direction, to Harval's frustration.

[sblock=Harval, Idivien, Gunk]Your keen ears pick up the sound of something approaching, through the fog, allowing you to ready yourselves for what happens next...[/sblock]

Suddenly, half a dozen small creatures burst forth from the dense fog, directly ahead of you! They appear to be small wingless dragon-like creatures, with powerful hind legs, green scales and bright yellow and orange crests on their heads and backs. With snapping jaws, they leap forward to attack!








```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[color=red]6[/color]| | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[color=red]2[/color]|[color=red]5[/color]| | | | |
| | | | |[b]A[/b]|[b][color=seagreen]G[/color][/b]|[b][color=yellowgreen]G[/color][/b]|[b][color=dimgray]I[/color][/b]|[b][color=sienna]H[/color][/b]|[color=red]1[/color]|[color=red]3[/color]| | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | |[color=red]4[/color]| | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

SURPRISE ROUND

Thanks to successful Listen checks, Harval, Idivien and Gunk can make a standard action in this round. I've included a very crude map, which should help in determining positions, etc.

Initiative Order:


1. Idivien = 23
2. Harval = 18
3. Gunk = 16 (Wins Tie-Breaker)
4. Crested Felldrakes = 16

Actions?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2006)

Pondering what he knows of the Cloak, Aeligim muses on what Demon lords he knows of. The obese goat lord is known for his mastery of necromancy and so an item crafted from the corpse of an enemy in the Blood War would fit . . . and then he curses himself for his distraction as the little swamp beasts burst upon the front of the party and weapons start swinging against scales.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 5, 2006)

Evan as he detects the sound of approaching trouble, the words spring forth from Gunk's mouth that will wrap him in an invisible field of force to help shield him from whatever danger presents itself.  The creatures seem to lunge forward just as his spell is completed.



[ooc: casting mage armor, AC: 17]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 5, 2006)

When the mist rose, Idivien recognized his bow would prove useless, and therefore stored it, getting his rapier instead.

When the Raven took flight, Idivien stopped right on his tracks and moved besides Harval.

"Ssomething iss comming..."

When the first scaled beast bursts into their line of sight, he lunges foward with his rapier so as to allow the draconic creature to impale itself with the rapier.

OOC: 5-ft foward [Free action], Attack [Standard Action][Mwk. Rapier +7 melee (1d6/18-20), 20% misschance]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 6, 2006)

"Hanseath's beard!"

Having the same idea as Idivien, Harval takes his axe and swings it with both hands at the first beast to approach, hoping that two of them attacking the beast will mean dropping it faster.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 6, 2006)

SURPRISE ROUND

First to react, Idivien lunges forward and drives his rapier into the closest drake. Still flat-footed, the beast is seriously injured by the Tiefling's blade. Idivien deals 14 damage, including Sneak Attack damage.

Harval follows up Idivien's attack with his Greataxe, targeting the wounded drake. But, he misses badly. 

Gunk casts his defensive spell, causing the mystic armor to surround him.

The drakes now spring into action, jaws biting savagely. The first bites at Harval, but misses.

The second, seemingly wracked with pain due to Idivien's strike, attacks the tiefling, but it also misses.

The third felldrake circles around Harval, giving the dwarf an opportunity to swipe at the beast with his axe. Harval's greataxe strikes true, wounding the beast. Harval deals 5 points of damage with his AoO.

The fourth drake circles around directly behind Harval, taking a flanking position.

The fifth drake circles around Idivien, allowing him to take a stab at it with his rapier. But, Idivien's thrust misses.

The sixth and final drake also moves to a better vantage point from which to bite Idivien.

END SURPRISE ROUND 

[FYI, I am not applying a 20% concealment miss chance to melee attacks, although I will for ranged attacks, due to the thick fog.]

[HP Update: Drake #2: -14; Drake #3: -5]
[Effects: Mage Armor on Gunk: +4AC]

FULL INITIATIVE ORDER:

1.Idivien
2.Aeligim
3.Gnro
4.Harval
5.Gunk
6.Crested Felldrakes


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |[color=red]6[/color]| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |[color=red]5[/color]|[b][color=dimgray]I[/color][/b]|[color=red]2[/color]| | | | | |
| | | | |[b]A[/b]|[b][color=seagreen]G[/color][/b]|[b][color=yellowgreen]G[/color][/b]|[color=red]4[/color]|[b][color=sienna]H[/color][/b]|[color=red]1[/color]| | | | | |
| | | | | | | |[color=red]3[/color]| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

Actions for Round 1?


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2006)

With a guttural snarl a dark shadowy form leaps from within the elf's being and starts to lash out at the lizards. Smoothly drawing his rapier as he glides over to flank the crestdrake that Harval struck, Aeligim lashes out at the scaled beast, attempting to impale the aggresive lizard upon the long thin blade.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 6, 2006)

Suddenly faced with snapping lizard jaws in his face, Gunk is suddenly less sure in the might of his magic protecting him.  He stumbles backwards a few paces, his hands groping for the holster at his belt.  He pulls forth a wand, levels it at one of the lizards and speaks an arcane word.  The wand shoots forth a glowing bolt, streaking towards the lizard.



[ooc: move back (left) and to his right (down), 5ft step.  Draw wand of magic missile, fire at lizard #3, 1d4+1.  Should be unaffected by fog.]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 6, 2006)

"Damn it!"
_Look at myself, I allowed them to sorround me in seconds... lets change that_

Idivien grabs his cloak with his free hand, and as he moves he starts whirling the cloak in circular patterns before the drakes' jaws, trying to deceive and confuse them, resulting in some of their bites finding air behind the cloak instead of his flesh.

Finally he arrives behind the drake Harval attacked initially, but still holds a defensive stance.

OOC: Full Defense=AC 22, move behind Drake number 1 while tumbling (DC 25) [up and right, down and right, down].


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 6, 2006)

"Nice of lunch to come to us!"

Harval swings his axe at the wounded felldrake once more, his expression an odd mix of joy and anger.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 8, 2006)

*Gnro - LIzardfolk Favoured Soul*

Seeing the drakes appear from out of the fog, Gnro tightens her grip on her club.

This is it. This is where it beguns. Semuanya, show me the way.

Hefting her club, she moves to strike the closest drake.

ooc:Move-action to move to the left of Gunk, and attack drake #5. Masterwork Greatclub: +9 (2base + 2str + 1size + 1focus + 1MW + 2flanking bonus), 1d8+3 damage, Threat 20/x2.
AC 22.

Sorry for the slow reply, I've been ill the last days, and not in a good shape to update my games and the games I play in.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2006)

ROUND 1

Idivien puts up his best defenses, and then dives forward, attempting to tumble to a better position. Unfortunately, with so many enemies surrounding him, as well as being hampered by the marshy terrain, he struggles to evade the jaws of the drakes. [Idivien failed 4 out of the 5 Tumble checks at DC25 ] Yet, even as the jaws of the beasts snap all around him, his defensive effort pays off. Not one of the drakes' bites is able to strike him. [Drakes 2,4,5,& 6 made AoO's, but all 4 of them missed vs. AC22 ]

(Land Outcast: Idivien, moving at half speed due to his Tumble, wasn't quite able to get to the square you indicated, because a second diagonal movement counts as 10 feet, not 5. But, he's in position to get a flanking bonus with only another 5 foot step, so it should be all good.)

Aeligim, with dark companion in tow, moves over to flank the closest wounded drake. With advantageous position, and his inner darkness harrassing the beast, his rapier easily hits home, but deals only a minor wound. (Aeligim deals 2 damage to Drake #3.)

Gnro hefts her greatclub, and moves to get a good position on one of the drakes. She bashes the creature across the back, eliciting a yelp of pain. (Gnro deals 5 points of damage to drake #5)

Harval swings his greataxe at the felldrake that Idivien had stabbed earlier, with great might. His axe hews the beast with a terrible wound, and the drake collapses in a shower of blood. (Harval deals 12 damage to felldrake #2, killing it!) The momentum of Harval's swing carries over to the next drake, and his axe strikes true again, grievously wounding that one as well. (Harval deals 15 damage to drake #1, with Cleave attack.)

Gunk takes a step, then levels his wand at the chosen felldrake. The magic bolt strikes the beast in the side with great force, leaving the creature standing, but looking rather the worse for wear. (Gunk's magic missile deals 5 damage to drake #3)

The drakes strike back with jaws biting savagely! Two of the beasts snap at Harval and one at Aeligim, but all are unable to find purchase through the warriors' armor. Meanwhile, the last two drakes manuever around Gnro to flank the little lizard! She is unable to defend from both sides, and both drakes' jaws close on her scaly flesh, drawing blood! (Drake #1 misses Harval, Drake #3 misses Aeligim, Drake #4 misses Harval, Drake #5 takes a step and hits Gnro for 3 damage, Drake #6 takes a step and hits Gnro for 3 damage.)

END ROUND 1

[HP Update: Gnro 22/28; Drake #1: -15; Drake #3: -12; Drake #5: -5]
[Effects: Mage Armor on Gunk: +4AC]

ACTIONS FOR ROUND 2?

INITIATIVE ORDER:

1.Idivien
2.Aeligim
3.Gnro
4.Harval
5.Gunk
6.Crested Felldrakes


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[color=red]6[/color]| | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b][color=seagreen]G[/color][/b]| | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[color=red]5[/color]| | | |[b][color=dimgray]I[/color][/b]| |
| | | | | | | | | | |[color=red]4[/color]|[b][color=sienna]H[/color][/b]|[color=red]1[/color]| | |
| | | | | | | | |[b][color=yellowgreen]G[/color][/b]|[b]D[/b]|[color=red]3[/color]| | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]A[/b]| | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2006)

"*Fall you cursed beast*." with a gesture Aeligim sets the companion forward a step to support Gnro with its shadow slashes at drake 5 as well as having it lash out at drakes 4 and 3. Aeligim will stab the wounded drake 3 again then move into the shadow's old space gliding into place to flank number 4 and get closer to Gnro to aid the little lizardess the next round.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 8, 2006)

His beard sticky with gore from the felldrakes and the blood of his enemies spattered across his bald and sweaty head, the dwarf laughs loudly.

"I'll turn you into boots and your guts into jerky!"

Harval keeps at the most-wounded felldrake and should it fall, will turn on the one he previously lightly wounded.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 8, 2006)

Seeing Harval flanked, Idivien decides to lend a hand. Moving so that the drake ends up between their blades he tries to drop it, going for a stab below its forelegs.

OOC: 5-ft down [Free action], Attack [Standard Action][Mwk. Rapier +9 melee (1d6/18-20), +1d6 Sneak Attack]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 8, 2006)

Peering into the fog, Gunk spies Gnro battling two of the lizards and aims his next bolt towards one of her foes.


[ooc: Wand of magic missiles 1d4+1 against Lizard #5 assuming it's still up.  Whichever looks most wounded otherwise. Wand 48/50]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 11, 2006)

ROUND 2

Idivien slips into position behind the nearest drake, and lunges with his rapier, but his attack is off the mark. (Idivien's attack misses.)

Aeligim sends his dark companion forth to harrass the drakes, even as he stabs the nearest drake with his rapier. The strike is true, but not yet enough to drop his foe. Though the beast is not wounded quite badly, it still stands. (Aeligim deals 3 points of damage to drake #3.)

Gnro stands fast, and swings her greatclub once more at the nearby drake. The drake, distracted by Aeligim's dark companion, is unable to get out of the way, and suffers another solid blow. (Gnro deals 8 points of damage to drake #5)

Harval cleaves the drake directly in front of him with his greataxe, sending it collapsing to the marshy ground in a bloody heap. Delighting in the carnage, he spins and slashes at the drake behind and to the right as well, with similar results! Harval's third kill crashes to the ground, a nearly unrecognizable mess. (Harval hits Drake #1 for 9 damage, and it falls, dying. Harval makes a cleave attack against drake #3 and hits for 13 damage, killing it.)

Gunk's wand of magic missiles springs to life once more, sending a brilliant energy missile careening into the drake on Gnro's flank. It strikes hard, and appears too much for the reeling beast. The drake lists over to one side, seemingly barely able to stand.(Gunk's magic missile strikes drake #5 for 4 damage, and it is now disabled.)

The drake just struck by Gunk's magic missile puts its head down and stumbles sideways, apparently looking to depart the field of battle, even as the last two healthy drakes continue the fight. One bites at Harval, but cannot penetrate his breastplate. The other snaps at Gnro, but it has no better luck. (Drake #4 attacks Harval, but misses. Drake #5 takes a 5' step. Drake #6 attacks Gnro but misses.)

END ROUND 2

[HP Update: Gnro 22/28; Drake #1: DYING; Drake #2: DEAD; Drake #3: DEAD; Drake #5: DISABLED]
[Effects: Mage Armor on Gunk: +4AC]

ACTIONS FOR ROUND 3?

INITIATIVE ORDER:

1.Idivien
2.Aeligim
3.Gnro
4.Harval
5.Gunk
6.Crested Felldrakes


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | |[color=red]6[/color]| | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b][color=seagreen]G[/b][/color]| | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |[color=red]5[/color]| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]D[/b]|[color=red]4[/color]|[b][color=sienna]H[/b][/color]| |[b][color=dimgray]I[/color][/b]| | |
| | | | | | | |[b][color=yellowgreen]G[/color][/b]|[b]A[/b]| | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 11, 2006)

"Tssk, I'll have to clean thiss" says Idivien as he moves towards his next target.

When he gets again in flanking position, this time with the fiendhunter, the Tiefling launches another attack. 

And he musters "Ssomeone help Gnro"

OOC: move left, up left [move action]; Attack #4 [Standard Action][Mwk. Rapier +9 melee (1d6/18-20), +1d6 Sneak Attack]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 11, 2006)

Harval stomps over across the soggy ground, squelching to Gnro's rescue.

"What's the matter, family feud?"

He swings his gory axe at the back of the felldrake attacking her.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2006)

With a gesture the dark companion leaps to the side of the little lizardwoman to harass the felldrake still assaulting her. Aeligim's movements are liquid grace as he brings his rapier to bear against another felldrake.


ooc 
If Idiven does not drop Drake number 4 Aeligim will stab it while it is still under the curse of his companion and flanked by Idivien and Harval, then send the companion off to aid Gnro. 

If Idiven kills the drake then Aeligim will send off the companion to join Gnro on her left, then move himself to stand next to Gnro (not flanking but provoking no AoOs) and stab that drake.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 12, 2006)

With an almost negligent wave of his hand, Gunk sends yet another bolt flying into the fray, hoping to finish this battle as soon as possible.



[ooc: Magic missile against whichever lizard is most injured, barring #5.  47/50]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2006)

ROUND 3

(OOC: Knowing that Rayex will be unavailable until tomorrow, I'll go ahead and NPC Gnro again.)

Idivien slinks around the back of the closest living drake, and connects from the rear with a rapier thrust. The strike deals a serious looking wound to the small dragon that elicits a yelp of pain. (Idivien moves to flank drake #4, hits for 13 damage, including sneak attack.)

Aeligim follows up with a rapier strike of his own, and also penetrates the drake's scales. This second rapier thrust is too much for the drake, and it falls over with a grunt. Aeligim waves his dark companion over to Gnro's aid as he withdraws his blade from the drake's side. (Aeligim hits drake #4 for 6 damage, and it goes down, dying.)

Gnro takes the measure of the last healthy drake with her greatclub, but her two-handed swing is off the mark and misses.(Gnro attacks drake #6 with her greatclub, but misses.)

Harval charges across the cold, damp earth and lashes out with his greataxe, delivering a fearsome blow to the final drake. The creature is savagely wounded, and seems barely able to hold its footing. (Harval hits drake #6 with his greataxe for 16 damage.) 

Gunk, eager to bring this battle to a close, unleashes yet one more magic missile from his wand. The bolt of energy unerringly strikes true, felling the last of the drakes! (Gunk's magic missile strikes drake #6 for 3 damage, and it falls, dying.)

(OOC: The only drake still alive is #5, and it continues to drag itself away from the fight. You can choose to kill it or let it go, as you see fit. For all practical intents and purposes this battle is over. Feel free to role-play the aftermath if you wish, and then I'll move you on.)

END COMBAT


----------



## Voadam (Jun 12, 2006)

As Aeligim wipes the blood off his rapier and resheathes it his shadow panther harasses the fleeing wounded drake. With a gesture the shadowy cat stops raking the lizard and in one flying leap returns to be absorbed into the elf's magical being.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2006)

With a roar, Harval charges after the final felldrake, eyes wild with bloodlust.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 13, 2006)

Idivien wipes away the blood on his face, courtesy of Harval's strikes...
A few seconds later his raven returns, and starts pecking at the fallen draconic creatures.

"Good coordination" He states, and kneels down to examine one of the beast's jaws.

_Hang me if he's got less of a fiend within him than I do_


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2006)

Gunk wipes some gunk off him and looks around at the aftermath.  He idly cleans his wand on the sleeve of his tunic and returns it to the holster at his belt.

"Nasty little creatures, weren't they?  I wonder where they came from.  Perhaps they do this all the time, you know?  Ambush the unsuspecting and drag them off somewhere for a snack.  Perhaps rich travelers.  Although probably not too rich, or else they'd be able to afford some halfway decent protection.  Probably not work looking, but it was just a though.  They come to me sometimes and then my mind just runs away with it.  Anyways. . . nasty little creatures, weren't they?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> With a roar, Harval charges after the final felldrake, eyes wild with bloodlust.



Harval, is his frenzied state, is easily able to bear down on the critically wounded drake, and hews it to bits with his greataxe. The near-unrecognizable carcass falls to the cold, wet earth.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Idivien wipes away the blood on his face, courtesy of Harval's strikes...
> A few seconds later his raven returns, and starts pecking at the fallen draconic creatures.
> 
> "Good coordination" He states, and kneels down to examine one of the beast's jaws.
> ...



Idivien looks at the dead drake's jaws, and sees a reptillian mouth full of sharp teeth.

(OOC: I'm not really sure what Idivien was looking for here, but he doesn't see anything unusual. Nothing about the drake indicates a fiendish heritage.)

With the battle ended, everyone takes a moment to catch his or her breath, and heaving lungs create wisps of white in the cold air. The oppressively thick fog clings to the victors, making the moment seem rather surreal. There seems to be nothing to collect or gather from the drakes, so the group presses on, leaving the corpses behind in the fog.

After a few more hours of travel, evening settles in, and the group decides to stop for the day.  In this fog, it is very difficult to tell how far they have come, or even if they are headed in the right direction. But, the going has been slow, as the group has had to avoid roots, thickets, and small bodies of water...difficult to see in the fog.  It has grown very cold now, and nearly dark, but the party is able to find a relatively dry area suitable for making camp.

(OOC: Please discuss a routine for setting up camp, and let me know how you want to handle the procedure. Will you try to light a fire?  Will you set up a rotation for keeping watch?  Any special precautions or activities? That kind of info...)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 14, 2006)

Harval has retained a chunk of vile felldrake meat from his kill, but no one else seems much interested in trying it for dinner. With a shrug, he mumbles something about "lizard jerky" and stashes the meat away in a sack.

"There's more nasties out there where they came from, earlier. I'll take first watch, aye? We'll set out at dawn."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2006)

"*I will take second then. We should make sure we have enough wood to keep a fire going and ward off the chill.*."


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 14, 2006)

Gunk wanders about the camp area, poking at the local vegetation and overturning rocks.  Curiosity combined with a desire to keep warm keeps him moving.

"I guess I'll take last watch if you don't mind, gives me time to study up for tommorrow.  It'll be a cold night.  Can't say I'm much for the cold, I'd rather be too hot than too cold, you know?  So fire is good, and hey, I wouldn't even mind trying some of Harval's lizard Jerky. . . just not raw.  So, again, fire.  It may be tough finding dry enough wood in all this cold and muck, but let me know if you need help lighting it."

He mimes spell casting and throws his hands up.

"Whoosh!  I have a spell for fire, probably be overkill, but hopefully the wood would catch.  Hey, that's funny.  Wood would.  But anyways, yeah, I would have cast in the battle, burned the lizards good, but I couldn't see a thing in all this fog, didn't want to waste it."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 14, 2006)

_No fiends then... yet_

"Find a patch of dry land... I'll get midnight watch" The raven takes flight from Idivien's shoulder.

OOC: is the mist still up?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _No fiends then... yet_
> 
> "Find a patch of dry land... I'll get midnight watch" The raven takes flight from Idivien's shoulder.
> 
> OOC: is the mist still up?




(OOC: The fog is not as thick now, as the party sets up camp. Still, there is an ever-present mist that permeates the Cold Marshes, so it's never going to be completely clear.

Also, in response to the fire issue, there is enough scrubby growth, small stunted trees, etc., that a small fire can be built.)


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 14, 2006)

After the camp setup is finished, seeing the fog has risen, the man gets the bow on his hands and sits quietly by the fire, shadows from the hood covering his features.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 14, 2006)

Harval pulls out the felldrake meat, slices it up into strips and roasts it over the fire. He chews one -- it's tough, like gamey shoe leather, but he's eaten far worse in his day -- as he watches the gathering darkness around them.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 14, 2006)

"Darkness iss coming over uss" Says the cloaked figure, as it moves some trail rations into the hood's darkness... Its other hand on the longbow.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 15, 2006)

The party has set up camp, and gotten a small fire going. Now, as darkness sets in, everyone huddles near the blaze trying to keep warm in the cold night air. Some partake of the meat Harval had collected from the felldrakes earlier in the day, while some just stick to their rations. 



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Darkness iss coming over uss" Says the cloaked figure, as it moves some trail rations into the hood's darkness... Its other hand on the longbow.




Idivien's words prove to be more accurate than he knows....

[sblock=Spot Check: Idivien, Gunk]Idivien and Gunk see two dark, shadowy shapes, vaguely humanoid in form, emerge from the mists at the edge of the campsite. At first, they seem almost to be figments of the imagination, but there is no mistaking them to be real as they glide silently toward Harval and Gnro on the other side of the campfire.[/sblock]







SURPRISE ROUND INITIATIVE

1.Idivien
2.Shadows
3.Gunk

Actions? 


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | |[b][color=seagreen]G[/b][/color]| | | | | | |[color=red]1[/color]| |
| | | | | | | | |[b][color=dimgray]I[/b][/color]|[color=orange]f[/color]|[color=sienna][b]H[/color][/b]| | | | | | |[color=red]2[/color]| |
| | | | | | | | |[color=yellowgreen][b]G[/b][/color]|[b]A[/b]| | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```


----------



## Rayex (Jun 15, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizardfolk Favoured Soul*

Viping herself off after the nasty battle with the drakes, the small lizardwoman shakes her head and whisper a short prayer to Semuanya. 

_Nasty beasts. Nice friends, they helped me. That is new. I think I like these people._

**********

As the evening comes closer, she draws her cloak tighter and is quite gratefull when the party decides to take camp. Sitting around the fire with the rest, she enjoys the hot, if somewhat tough, drakemeat.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2006)

Aeligim's gaze is absorbed by the flames, he almost seems to be in a grim trance contemplating other things.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 15, 2006)

Harval digs a piece of felldrake meat out from between his teeth with a fingernail.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 15, 2006)

And Idivien rises up suddenly, shouting "Spectres!" as he launches an arrow at the living darkness.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 15, 2006)

Gunk watches the night somewhat fearfully, and his keen night vision picks out the wavering darkness even as Idivien shouts his warning.




[ooc: If the shadows approach within 35 feet, but are not both in melee, Gunk will cast a scorching ray (+3 range touch attack, 4d6 fire damage) at one.

If the shadows stay out of range, Gunk will move southeast 30'

If the shadows both close to melee range, Gunk will begin casting Summon Monster II, summoning the fiendish wolf]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 16, 2006)

SURPRISE ROUND

Idivien rises up suddenly, shouting "Spectres!" as he launches an arrow at the living darkness. To his dismay, the arrow passes right through the figure's shadowy substance, not affecting it at all.

Undaunted, the pair of shadowy forms glides noiselessly over the cold earth, drawing right up to Harval and Gnro. The cold malevolence of these creatures is palpable as they hover near.

Gunk watches the night somewhat fearfully, and his keen night vision picks out the wavering darkness even as Idivien shouts his warning. As the shadows both close to within striking range, Gunk begins casting a spell, intoning the words that will summon a fiendish wolf.

(OOC: I'm not entirely clear on how it works to cast a full-round spell during a surprise round, but here's how I'm going to handle it. The wolf will appear at the beginning of Gunk's turn in round 1, and be able to act as directed. Gunk will then be restricted to only a move-equivalent action, for that round. Hafrogman, let me know where you want the wolf to appear.)

END SURPRISE ROUND

INITIATIVE ORDER ROUND 1

1.Aeligim
2.Gnro
3.Harval
4.Idivien
5.Shadows
6.Gunk/fiendish wolf

Actions?


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b][color=seagreen]G[/color][/b]|[color=red]1[/color]| | | | | |
| | | | | | |[b][color=dimgray]I[/color][/b]|[color=orange]f[/color]|[b][color=sienna]H[/color][/b]|[color=red]2[/color]| | | | | |
| | | | | | |[color=yellowgreen][b]G[/b][/color]|[b]A[/b]| | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2006)

"*Darkspawn*!" Aeligim spits a curse at the shadowy form gliding up to Harval and his shadow panther leaps into existence to flank the two fellow shadows. Instead of drawing his blade the elf draws a slim rune covered wand while invoking words of power. He touches the wand to the dwarf's axe, imbuing it with eldritch might. "Strike with the axe!"

ooc free action Hex will save DC 14 shadow 2, move action draw wand of magic weapon, standard action activate wand and cast spell on Harval's axe, free action send out the panther behind shadow 2 to inflict its cursing strikes on both shadows.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 16, 2006)

Gunk smiles to himself as a pair of glowing eyes form out of the darkness, soon surrounded by the rest of his newest ally.  He calls out to the wolf, even as he draws his trusty wand from its holster.

"Strike them down!"



[ooc: sounds like a fair resolution to the summoning issue.  MA: draw wand.  The wolf will appear directly across from Gnro, flanking with her, and attack #1.  If Gnro moves to prevent this, he will try and flank one of the shadows with somebody.

Wolf: attack +7 (with flanking) 1d6+3   20/x2]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 16, 2006)

Seeing the night itself taken form ignore his arrow, Idivien starts retreating with bow on hand... moving away from the fire, quietly... one step at a time...

_If they don't manage to harm the spectres, at least they'll keep them busy for my escape_

OOC: Double move to the left


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 16, 2006)

"Huh?" Harval spits out a bit of debris he'd dislodged from his teeth, turning in time to see darkness closing in on him. As he turns, his greataxe comes up, and he murmurs a near-silent prayer to Mya to protect him.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 18, 2006)

*Gnro - Lizardfolk Favoured Soul*

Jumping at the sound of her allies calling out into the darkness, she young Favoured Soul of Semuanya quickly turns to the battle. She swings her club at the nearest shadow, hoping to strike it down.

OOC: Move-action to draw her club, standard-action attacking the closest shadow. Masterwork Greatclub: +7 (2base + 2str + 1size + 1focus + 1MW), 1d8+3 damage, Threat 20/x2


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2006)

"*Magic is required to fight the bodiless. I will dweomer your club like I did the axe as soon as I can*."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 21, 2006)

With a roar, Harval hacks at the shadow with his now-magical axe.


----------

